# Residence visa / entering dubai question



## Gralut (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello,

I have my visa issued by my employer, and have informed me to notify them 24hrs before arriving to Dubai so they can deposit the visa at the airport for me to pick up.

Because of Ramadan now and due to my current work i cannot fly in to dubai and wait for 10-14 days until my medicals are done , and visa stamped on my passport. 

My question is , while my visa has been issued from Sharjah,(that is where my employer is) can i enter dubai on my tourist e-gate card for a few days, and come back after ramadan to have my visa process concluded.?

I have a e-gate as greece is on the visa waiver program for UAE and up to now i have used it with no problems. But i am wondering if the egate might not grant me access as it might show that i have an empoyment visa issued.


Thank you for your replies


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought you couldn't get an employment visa until you're a) in the country, and b) have done all the medicals/eye scans etc.?

This may sound like a strange question, but does your employer know you're on the visa waive program - and I mean the PRO there who sorts such things out, cos half the time, they follow a process whatever, even though you don't require it.

Such is life in UAE.....


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

I bellieve the residence can't be obtained until the employee enters the country on an employment visa and does the medical test, etc



Andy Capp said:


> I thought you couldn't get an employment visa until you're a) in the country, and b) have done all the medicals/eye scans etc.?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> I bellieve the residence can't be obtained until the employee enters the country on an employment visa and does the medical test, etc


Well that must have changed then, cos I entered on a visit visa and converted it while i was here, and that was just a few weeks back!

Weird one.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

That's a good question. I know that you can't enter the USA on a visit visa if you already have a work visa in process but I don't know about the UAE. Perhaps you should ask your employer or the Dubai Naturalization and Residency Department (DNRD)




Gralut said:


> My question is , while my visa has been issued from Sharjah,(that is where my employer is) can i enter dubai on my tourist e-gate card for a few days, and come back after ramadan to have my visa process concluded.?
> 
> I have a e-gate as greece is on the visa waiver program for UAE and up to now i have used it with no problems. But i am wondering if the egate might not grant me access as it might show that i have an empoyment visa issued.


----------



## Gralut (Sep 7, 2009)

My work visa therotically is in proces,as i still have to do the medical checks. But i have received a copy of the pink paper with my visa which i should complete 60 days after it's issue. 
Problem is i have to go back to dubai for 3 -4 days with my tourist egate and then renter after ramadan to finish off the medicals and have the visa stamped on my passport. So my question is if i can enter dubai with my egate and exit with my egate, and complete the visa process in a later stage, or since visa has been issued my egate will be declined when i enter.


----------



## Gralut (Sep 7, 2009)

Any Help Please??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I very much doubt it will be a problem, but as others have said you must speak to the PRO and get him to clarify that all is OK. It is quite likely that you would be stopped on entry ot exit as something abnormal would show up on the system, but it shouldn't be a problem once you have explained the situation. You could be taken to one side to the immigration office, but that is absolutley no reason to panic as you haven't done anything wrong.

I once had an issue with systems showing me as having both visit and residence visas at the same time, as the latter was in progress when I left & arrived, but a simple explanation was fine. If in doubt, ask your new employer to give you a letter of explanation that you can show, making sure they have affixed their company stamp.

-


----------

